# St Mary's Hospital (Gateshead Borough Asylum)



## krela (Nov 23, 2005)

Designed by architect G.T. Hine using the compact arrow format.

Not much known about it.


----------



## kowalski (Nov 25, 2005)

Hello Krela,

I'm from Newcastle and I've been round St Mary's about 5 or 6 times. The place is in generally in good nick and apart from a big hole in the roof next to the water tower its structurally sound. 

Security Isn't too tight, just a couple of blokes, in a guard house, about 500yrds from the main complex. 

You planning a trip up there? If you need any info just drop me a line.

Cheers
K


----------



## Major_Tom (Jan 4, 2006)

Public footpath around the outside of the complex, security patrol this frequently with dog. Also suspicious residents use the path and surrounding fields as a dog walking / jogging / picnic area.

Site closed since 1993, extensively cleared (more thoroughly than Severalls, there's not even doorhandles left). Dry rot infests many areas (had to slide down a banister to avoid rotten stairs in admin and the floor in the main hall is sinking). Weather damage extreme in places (projection booth coming away from main hall), but vandalism very light. Tunnels bricked up, boiler house chimney collapsed (cause is the same design flaw as Rauceby), destroying corridor and store room beneath. Boilers and virtually all hot water pipework clad in thick and ageing asbestos.

It's basically Rauceby, with more rot, less clutter and less shiny things.


----------

